
Man who got life for marijuana charge goes free in Missouri - eplanit
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20150901/us--marijuana_life_sentence-bd7e585e25.html
======
sandworm101
Drugs laws are too extreme and should be rolled back, but I do not like the
way the OP uses the term "nonviolent drug crimes".

"Police said Mizanskey conspired to sell 6 pounds of marijuana to a dealer
connected with Mexican drug cartels."

Taking that as true because we don't have anything else to go on, the Mexican
drug trade is far from nonviolent. It is very easy to say that someone's
actions were themselves nonviolent, but when they are aiding something that is
very violent then it isn't so simple. I'd have much more sympathy if this guy
had grown the pot in his closet and sold it to friends.

